# BenQ W5000 run out sale, is this a good price



## Gremlin (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi guys and happy shacking!

Just about to buy my first PJ when I was casing the local HT store and was offered this as a deal. What I want to know is am I wasting my money or should I get it. More importantly is the BenQ W5000 a good entry level projector?

Okay, here's the deal. BenQ W5000, spare bulb, 105" fixed screen all installed for $2,400 AUD ($2,200 US). It is an end of model runout and they have secured a few of these to sell. The new BenQ W6000 in the same deal is around the $6,500 mark here ($6,000 US) without a spare bulb.

Your thoughts please.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Then BenQ W5000 is an excellent projector and that's a really good price with a spare bulb, screen and installation. Given that Oz is probably more expensive for that sort of thing. I think you've scored a great deal.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree, that sounds like a great deal. I have a Benq and I love it. It has almost 3000hrs on the bulb and still going strong, knock on wood, I think you should snatch that baby up and enjoy. If you do let us know how you like it.:T


----------



## Gremlin (Jan 14, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> I agree, that sounds like a great deal. I have a Benq and I love it. It has almost 3000hrs on the bulb and still going strong, knock on wood, I think you should snatch that baby up and enjoy. If you do let us know how you like it.:T


Thanks guys. I just rang the store and he has one left, well had one left as I just paid for it over the phone on Credit Card. Our new house is due to start building at the end of this month and won't be finished until July/Aug which was when I was going to buy the PJ or somewhere around then. After reading what a few people in here have said about the W5000 followed by both your opinions just now, I couldn't resist. Now all I have to do is sell the "Big Picture" to my wife who doesn't know yet what I've just done. I finish work at 12.00 today and if nobody in the Shack hears from me by tomorrow, well I think you all get the idea, 'Thanks Giving will be early this year'


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Gremlin said:


> Thanks guys. I just rang the store and he has one left, well had one left as I just paid for it over the phone on Credit Card. Our new house is due to start building at the end of this month and won't be finished until July/Aug which was when I was going to buy the PJ or somewhere around then. After reading what a few people in here have said about the W5000 followed by both your opinions just now, I couldn't resist. Now all I have to do is sell the "Big Picture" to my wife who doesn't know yet what I've just done. I finish work at 12.00 today and if nobody in the Shack hears from me by tomorrow, well I think you all get the idea, 'Thanks Giving will be early this year'


Wow you didn't tell your wife.addle: 

I was gonna suggest you talk to her first. A projector changes things.


----------



## Gremlin (Jan 14, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> Wow you didn't tell your wife.addle:
> 
> I was gonna suggest you talk to her first. A projector changes things.


Yes I know, call it a weak moment. I'm sure it's my first weak momemt ever...... honest !!! All the same is there an extradition treaty between Australia and the US ? I might have to crash at someones HTShack shortly..:bigsmile:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Gremlin said:


> Yes I know, call it a weak moment. I'm sure it's my first weak momemt ever...... honest !!! All the same is there an extradition treaty between Australia and the US ? I might have to crash at someones HTShack shortly..:bigsmile:


You can crash at my place as long as you bring plenty of Bundaberg Ginger Beer and some Cherry Ripe(it's my favorite candy bar in the world)


----------



## Gremlin (Jan 14, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> You can crash at my place as long as you bring plenty of Bundaberg Ginger Beer and some Cherry Ripe(it's my favorite candy bar in the world)


So long as there's room for the pickup truck full of all my gear and the BenQ, not a problem.. :T


----------

